
U.S. bill seeks to give Americans more control over online data - rmason
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-congress-privacy-idUSKCN1PA2SG
======
renholder
Actual bill[0]. Synopsis[1].

[0] -
[https://www.rubio.senate.gov/public/_cache/files/3859c1d4-fd...](https://www.rubio.senate.gov/public/_cache/files/3859c1d4-fd09-47c1-afa1-c1684e2f8df9/A9470F75C36C8115D756746340CC1E55.american-
data-dissemination-act.pdf)

[1] -
[https://www.rubio.senate.gov/public/_cache/files/afe71d4b-20...](https://www.rubio.senate.gov/public/_cache/files/afe71d4b-201e-4273-b136-eb0555623b98/2F5D3F8CBF7E2BF65DB6E0FCF99D2797.add-
act-one-pager.pdf)

------
joeblow9999
that is an extremely charitable interpretation of this bill.

